# Incredibly distracted puppy



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

When I take Eevee out on walks and there are no distractions outside, she's an angel.
When there are distractions, however, I can NOT get her to re-focus on me and walk away. Just now I took her out and there was a barking dog and a man that she kept pulling toward despite my best efforts to get her to turn and walk away. She completely ignored me whenever I tried to get her attention.

It especially sucks because she's nearly half my weight now (she's almost 40lbs, and I am 100lbs) so she can REALLY pull me! Ive almost fallen in the past from her pulling so hard.

How can I fix this? She's 7 months old now (gah, they grow so quick!) and I still cant get her to walk on a consistent loose leash or focus on me enough to get away from distractions.


----------

